# Regina, Sk - Regina, Sk, Canada: Kubota M110GX



## DeepRootsSk (Mar 13, 2020)

2013 Kubota M110GX with just under 1400 hours

110 hp
4 hydraulic outlets
3 point hitch
540/1000 PTO
MFWD

HLA SnowWing SB3200W914 front blade and undercarriage mount with Euro quick attach

Schulte SDX960 rear blower with custom hydraulic pull blade.

Front tires filled with fluid.

The black wrap has been on since the tractor was new and is starting to peel. Can easily be removed with a little heat.

$75,000 CAD

Located in Regina, Saskatchewan, Canada


----------

